
Real-time tracking of self-reported symptoms to predict potential Covid-19 - ohmyblock
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0916-2
======
ohmyblock
As far as I know, this is the biggest study of this kind so far, with a total
of 2,618,862 participants.

